# Problem mit Sortieralgorithmus (BlueJ)



## blase2912 (31. Jan 2005)

Ich muss nen programm schreiben (über BlueJ) in dem ein sortier algoritmus vorkommt, der mehrere andersfarbige quadrate sortiert... also zum bsp alle grünen in einer reihe aus gibt alle roten... usw!

hab mal den quelltext meiner klasse kopiert hier issa!!


```
public class quadratgrundprogramm
{        
    int f;                                                         //diese Variable ist für das Festlegen der Farben zuständig
    int x;                                                         //Variable wiest die x-Koordinate zu
    int y;                                                         //Variable wiest die y-Koordinate zu
    String[] farben ={"blau","gruen","schwarz","rot","gelb"};      //gibt die Farben an, die aus dem Arraypool gewählt werden können
    int[] absH ={0,0,0,0,0};
    
void farbeAuswürfeln(int k)                                        //Methode zum auswählender Farben, sowie der x/y-Position
    {
        Quadrat[] anzahl = new Quadrat[k];                         //Array für die Quadrate                    

        System.out.println("Und siehe da, welch ein Zufall, es wurden " + k + " Quadrate ausgegeben.");       //gibt an wieviele Quardate gemalt wurden
        
     for(int i=0; i<k; i++)
        {
        f = (int) (Math.random()*5);
        anzahl[i]= new Quadrat();                                   //Erzeugen eines neuen Quatrates
        anzahl[i].vertikalBewegen(y= (int)(Math.random()*350)+1);   //Zufälliges Auswählen der y-Position
        anzahl[i].horizontalBewegen(x= (int)(Math.random()*350)+1); //Zufälliges Auswählen der x-Position
        anzahl[i].farbeAendern(farben[f]);                          //Zufälliges Auswählen der Farben
        absH[f]++;
        anzahl[i].sichtbarMachen();                                 //der Kreis wird gezeichnet
        }
    
        {
        for(int y=0;y<farben.length;y++)
        {     
            System.out.println("------------------------------------------------------------");
            System.out.println("Die Zahl "+ farben[y] +" wurde "+ absH[y] +" mal gewürfelt.");      }
        }
    
    }
    
}
```

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen weil ich hab keine ahnung

_[Edit by Beni: Titel aussagekräftiger gestaltet]_


----------



## Beni (31. Jan 2005)

Ok, nachdem du bitte mal die Boardregel Nr. 1 studiert hast, könntest du genauer erklären _was_ dein Problem ist (es wird hier niemand einfach so deine Hausaufgaben lösen...).

Z.b: wie ist dein Ansatz, wo bleibst du stecken :bahnhof:


----------



## blase2912 (31. Jan 2005)

bedanke mich für die "nette und schnelle hilfe".....

habs problem schon selber gelöst.... machtet jut


----------

